# 08' F-350 6.4 First Oil Change



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

What are you guys running for motor oil in the new 6.4's?

We buy drums of Castrol for the gassers but I find myself switching between diesel oils depending on the truck and the motor.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

im sure you know you will have to use a CJ-4 rated oil. id go with amsoil for synthetic or rotella for reg oil


----------



## scot43 (Jul 15, 2007)

dont put the synthetic in until the motor is broken in. If you do the rings ETC will never seat correctly. Go with a good oil like DELO or another.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

We use the shell rotela in every diesel


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

That synthetic change was gonna be $170 at the oil change place - ouch.

i just use rotella............ I don't own em for life.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you can buy an 2008 then you can afford good oil. JMO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SMART truck owners would find an oil that would work in all their diesels and just buy a 55 gal drum so it's cheaper and not switch back and forth.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

15W40 Shell Rotella. We run that in ALL of our semi's, tractors, and diesel pick ups. we have a 150 gal tank at our shop.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

15W40 Shell Rotella since the first oil change in my 2000 Dodge 2500.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You have to run low ash oil. I run Amsoil in everything they do make low ash for the new diesels.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;489627 said:


> SMART truck owners would find an oil that would work in all their diesels and just buy a 55 gal drum so it's cheaper and not switch back and forth.


Mark----

I buy drums... Did you not read my first post???

I'm looking for advice, not off topic comments..


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

cet;489548 said:


> If you can buy an 2008 then you can afford good oil. JMO


Ok thats great.. I have all the money in the world..

WHAT IS THE BEST OIL

thats the question


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

scot43;489101 said:


> dont put the synthetic in until the motor is broken in. If you do the rings ETC will never seat correctly. Go with a good oil like DELO or another.


That's a myth. Cars have come with synthetic oil from the factory. If the myth were true, how do those vehicles rings seat properly? Amsoil is your answer.

break in


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

qualitylawncare;490713 said:


> Mark----
> 
> I buy drums... Did you not read my first post???
> 
> I'm looking for advice, not off topic comments..


What's off topic about it?

You said you bought drums for the gassers, nothing other than switching constantly on the diesels.

I was suggesting you do the same thing for the diesels.

PS Try reading the owner's manual, that'll give some great recommendations that won't void any warranties. Hope that isn't off topic.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

In all of the diesel engines that i have used , Use 15W40 Shell Rotella.

Be careful using amsoil (Aloil) as not all of there oils are certified.
They carry false oil rating labels. 
Be wary of fast talking snake oil sales men like Al A.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

qualitylawncare;490720 said:


> Ok thats great.. I have all the money in the world..
> 
> WHAT IS THE BEST OIL
> 
> thats the question


That's like asking who makes the best plow. You are going to get a lot of suggestion(like you did) and be no further ahead.

My post was for framer1901, I should have used the quote feature.

And you don't have ALL the money in the world because I have some.LOL


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

cet;490988 said:


> That's like asking who makes the best plow. You are going to get a lot of suggestion(like you did) and be no further ahead.
> 
> My post was for framer1901, I should have used the quote feature.
> 
> And you don't have ALL the money in the world because I have some.LOL


Wouldn't having it all be great lol like it will ever happenpayup


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Valvoline 5W-40 for the winter, 15W-40 for the rest of the year.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

qualitylawncare;491093 said:


> Wouldn't having it all be great lol like it will ever happenpayup


Might end up with too many (so called)friends


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Those with cabbage usually have it because they don't spend unneccesarily - at least the working class folks.

But then again I'm just going by what others say - I don't have any money I own an 08........

$170 oil change gains you what?? Own the truck for two or three years and you'll never see a difference. Rotella is plenty fine....................


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

I use Amsoil in every part of the truck that requires lube. Front and rear diffs, crankcase, transfercase and transmission. What does it get you? Well it gets me durability, reliability, and longivity. You can use whatever you can afford. I OWN my trucks, I don't lease them, and these powerstrokes will run forever if taken care of properly. It does not cost me more than $75.00 for synthetic Amsoil and Motorcraft filter every 4000 miles. I used to use Penzoil but after switching to Amsoil and noticing how much easier it starts and smoother it ildles, I will NEVER look back. just my .02


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

jetskiman6969;491452 said:


> I use Amsoil in every part of the truck that requires lube. Front and rear diffs, crankcase, transfercase and transmission. What does it get you? Well it gets me durability, reliability, and longivity. You can use whatever you can afford. I OWN my trucks, I don't lease them, and these powerstrokes will run forever if taken care of properly. It does not cost me more than $75.00 for synthetic Amsoil and Motorcraft filter every 4000 miles. I used to use Penzoil but after switching to Amsoil and noticing how much easier it starts and smoother it ildles, I will NEVER look back. just my .02


I don't know how anyone could justify leasing a truck, unless we have a serious overdriving problem lol. I ran 109,000 miles on asphalt in 2007, and that wasn't counting the other trucks


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I recommend checking the spec in the owners manual. I personally like Valvoline for all my fluids. Whatever your choose the most important thing and the cheapest is to keep the oil clean. I change at 3 months or 3k. Syn is great but it will still be contaminated by the engine at the same rate.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

qualitylawncare;491469 said:


> I don't know how anyone could justify leasing a truck, unless we have a serious overdriving problem lol. I ran 109,000 miles on asphalt in 2007, and that wasn't counting the other trucks


We currently lease 5 of our 6. Leasing makes alot of sense depending on how you do your taxes and what stage your company is at. We will buy all of them out at the end of the lease anyway, so the kms do not matter anyway.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jetskiman6969;491452 said:


> I use Amsoil in every part of the truck that requires lube. , I will NEVER look back. just my .02


http://www.carbibles.com/engineoil_bible.html

Some unscrupulous manufacturers (and there's not many left that do this) will put a symbol on their packaging designed to look like the API symbol without actually being the API symbol. They do this in an effort to pump up the 'quality' of their product by relying on people not really knowing exactly what the proper API symbol should look like. To the left is an example of a fake symbol - it looks similar but as long as you remember what to look for, you won't get taken by this scam.
Amsoil are one of the biggest inadvertent offenders of the fake API symbol. Take a look at one of their labels here on the right. See that little starburst that says "Fuel efficient formula SL-CF"? It can say all it likes, but the fact of the matter is that this is absolutely not an API-certified SL or CF oil. That doesn't mean it doesn't perform to those levels, but for warranty purposes, this is not an API certified product. To be fair, some Amsoil products are API certified and they do have the correct labelling, but their top-tier products do not. The issue of fake API labelling and non-compliance has caused such a stir at Amsoil that they had to put an entire page up on their site dedicated to answering this particular question. You can find it here. Basically what it boils down to is money. Amsoil don't want to pay the $300,000 it can cost for an API certification of a single oil formulation, and getting API certification can limit them to single vendors for some of the raw products they use. If those vendors put their prices up or go out of business, Amsoil need to either pass the increase in price on to the consumer, or go through the whole API thing again from scratch.

If this is all confusing you, then rest assured that all top oils safely conform to the current standards. What you should treat with caution are the real cheapies and those with nothing but a maker's name on the pack. Anything below about £12 ($18) for 5 litres just isn't going to be worth it.

just my .02


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i understand what you are saying about the API cert.

i dont know of any car/truck mfg's that require you to use and API certified oil.

*NOTE: i said i dont know of any there may be some out there.*

and if the oil meets or exceeds the requirments of the API cert whats wrong with it? and was amsiol does makes sense to me.

they have the formula for oil "X" and spend the mega $$$ to get it API cert. now they can not change that formula to better it without loosing the API cert. OR having to pay mega $$$ again. with that being said if it were my company i would not want to pay millions and millions of $$$ every year just to be API cert when i know 100% that my oils meet or exceeds the API requirments. Amsoil uses pure base stocks to make their oils not the flavor of the month for price.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

In all honesty there is not much of a difference between CJ-4 oils. You can debate it like blades or pickups. Pick one kind like you said and stick with it. I run PetroCan Duron E in all my diesels now but I use to run Quaker State. I find regular 5k oil changes is better and cheaper then synthetic. BTW I don't buy barrels because the price difference isn't enough for me to justify it. It's nice just to grab gallon jugs and then you know how much oil you've put in. Plus it's just s Ford, there making them everyday. JMO


----------

